# Pictures of Rehearsal Dinner Floral Arrangements



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I did floral arrangements for my brother's rehearsal dinner two weeks ago. I thought some might be interested in the pictures on my blog 

Feminine Pursuits 

Enjoy!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Ashley, the arrangements are beautiful. I am sure your new SIL will think of you every time she sees her pots as will all the the guests who got a "mini" arrangement. You are a very talented person.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the minis for the guests. very pretty arrangements.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I got to thinking about the decorations, and weddings/big parties. going back over the years and the parties I've been to. From one wedding it's not the big floral arrangement on the altar I remember or the bride's bouquet, but the little tiny bouquets at the outside end of each pew(i remember thinking "wow, pretty even where only a few people see them). From another wedding, I remember the small white rose each woman was given at the door as she came into the church but would be hard pressed to say what the color of the brides' maids dresses were. (probably PUCE)

At one Christmas party I gave, it wasn't the big fancy decorated tree, or the fantastic (if I do say so myself) food, but the small tree that had small glued felt ornaments with each guest's name on it that people commented on FOR YEARS.  

The small basket of handlotion, hair spray, bobbypins,safety pins that is in the ladies rest room at some receptions.

It's the small, out of the common, extra thoughtful things that I remember most from parties. 

sorry. just sort of rambling again


----------

